# Will clown loaches eat red cherry shrimp?



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

They probably will. I have 3 clowns and they ate most of my ghost shrimp. If you want loaches (I don't think its a good ideas to get loaches just for snail control) I would go with Striatas (Zebra loach). They don't get very big and probably can't eat your cherry shrimp.


----------



## sailblue5 (Jun 4, 2004)

How big was your clown loach?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I have two clown loaces and they are about 2.5 and 3.5 inches long... not to huge... but I am assuming large enough to eat cherries!


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Loaches are funny.. they love LIVE FOOD!!!!... baby fish the most. I would stear clear of all loaches if you want shrimp. If you want the tank to be snail free get some potasium permangenate (i think this kills snails).. or look up some other methods to sterilize the plants. I am sure there are a lot around. Set up a 10 gallon or something smaller with good light and a simple DIY co2.. make sure snails don't appear and then use them in teh 55.. Or get plants from people with NO snails in the tank. Snails are NOT all bad though... Mine keep algae down and don't seem to eat my plants... however some plants they would. So just educate yourself first and then decide.... You could get snails and use the loaches as crowd control...(yo yo's do this in my 29 gallon). They will tend to eat the new babies.. only a few will make it if any....


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

*Clown loaches and Endlers and Red Cherry shrimps*

I have 3 clown loaches in my 4ft tank. I am also breeding Endlers in the same tank. ( Not a very difficult task ) I,ve never seen a clown actually eating a small fry . There are dozens of fry in my tank and seem to breed fine. However I put 4 red cherry shrimps in 2 days ago , and have not seen them since. Maybe theyre just hiding . I,ve about 40 shrimps in my small tank , and somedays I cannot see any at all. Strange me thinks. Then somedays they're all out. Happy days !! Dave Chapman


----------

